

Idea: meme site of people being rude to steve jobs. - timinallyill

Was wondering if this existed. If not someone should start one.
======
lutusp
Idea: a meme site of Steve Jobs being rude to other people. I have some
terrific examples from personal experience.

------
taligent
Idea: Actually putting your effort into something important. Something that
reminds the world that it is better off with you in it.

